# حمل برنامج: Circuit Magic



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الاعضاء:

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

الملف المرفق يحتوي على برنامج: Circuit Magic

*الترخيص :*Demo*حجم ملف (التنزيل) :*1700 KB
*وصف البرنامج :*برنامج متخصص في تحليل الدوائر الكهربائية المختلفة ، في هذا البرنامج يقوم المستخدم برسم الدائرة الكهربائية ثم طلب تحليلها بواسطة احدى الطرق المشهورة مثل التحليل العقدي Node Analysis أو التحليل التياري Mesh Anlysis أو طريقة كيرشوف ، وبعد أن يحدد المستخدم الأسلوب الذي يريد التحليل على أساسه يقوم البرنامج بتقديم الحل بطريقة سريعة . هذا البرنامج يمكن المستخدم من تحليل الدوائر الكهربائية سواءا كانت AC أو DC . كما توجد مميزات أخرى أنصح بالاطلاع عليها .


المصــــــــــــــدر: http://www.husni.net​

الرجاء تحميل الملف للاستفادة​ 
:31: نسألكــــــــــــــــم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــاء :31:
:78:​


----------



## ahmedmecha (2 أغسطس 2008)

تحياتي لك أخي معتصم وبارك الله بيك على المجهود الطيب .


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزيت خيرا على هذا اليرنامج الاكثر من رائع ... بانتظار المزيد و جاري التحميل


----------

